# I LOVE this poodle!!!



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow! She is spectacular!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

What a stunning girl!!! I love her! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Very elegant


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

*Beautiful*

What a coat! She looks to me as if she has a good bit of Wycliffe breeding behind her - strong, muscular body, not excessively high on leg, plenty of bone. She can sleep on my bed!


----------

